
Facebook’s Crisis Management Algorithm Runs on Outrage - cow9
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2019-facebook-neverending-crisis/
======
doodliego
From the article:

> Facebook would remove certain posts in some high-risk countries, including
> Sri Lanka, but only if they were reported by local nonprofits and would lead
> to “imminent violence.”

Wow, way to exploit nonprofits to provide free content moderation for one of
the most profitable corporations in the world.

------
tempsjfjfjdfgkk
I finally see why Mark Zuckerberg is advocating AI. They are basically playing
whack-a-mole because all they cared about was growing the user base without
paying enough attention to how users were interacting on Facebook. All these
algorithms were introduce to drive engagement which coincidentally meant
showing more provocative statements. Now it’s biting them in the rear. He
thinks that machine learning will solve all his problems with the soup of hate
speeches and misinformation. And that there is nothing wrong with the current
business model of invading someone’s privacy to earn advertising money. I fear
it is nothing more than wishful thinking that it will solve all the underlying
problems of Facebook.

------
squozzer
>“There are real concerns with a private company determining truth or
falsity,”

I can think of several US news orgs who dabble in the truth business.

